# So far this season, Nash...



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

...has made 30/30 freethrows. Is that amazing or what??? :cheers:


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Well, I would trade this 30/30 for better shooting %. Nash should be 45%+ shooter. He has been shooting horribly.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Yep, the free throws are awesome. Nash's FG shooting was better this game, especially when he switched with Murphy. Even though it seems like he's been less effective this year, 18.4ppg and 11.6apg are still very awesome. He almost has 5 turnovers per game, but that's to be expected with this new of a team. The 40% shooting should rise as long as they keep playing him with Barbosa and Diaw. It was crazy to see Diaw actually get Nash an open shot against the Warriors. My mind almost didn't want to accept what my eyes were seeing.


----------



## The Matrix Effect (Nov 11, 2005)

I think another part of Steves struggles is that our bigs don't run the pick and roll even close to as good as Amare does. I went to the Dallas game and saw that pretty quickly. When Thomas or Grant came up to set the pick, instead of rolling towards the hoop to get a VERY easy bucket (the pick and roll is very tough to guard when executed correctly), they would either roll like Dirk Nowitski does when he wants to shoot his threes OR they roll the wrong way with bad footwork and they close themselves off instead of closing their defenders off. It was frustrating to watch, but at the same time I guess we as Suns fans were spoiled last year with Amare and how he near perfectly he ran it with Nash and scored most of the time. 

With the bigs not running the basic play that the Suns ran for Amare and the bigs last year, it takes away an option for Nashes assists and allows the defense to clamp down on him and force him to make ill-advised passes. 

But this is a newly formed team and it will take time to develop a good team chemistry. 

A suggestion though...how about running a pick and roll with Diaw? He has his problems with taking it strong to the hoop but maybe running that with him could HELP his aggressiveness towards the hoop and possibly have an Amare clone. Or worse case have him kick it to an open shooter.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I say the more chances you get Diaw with the ball in a position to make something happen the better. I'm very high on the things he's good at, and every time he gets the ball he seems to be able to make something happen.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> I say the more chances you get Diaw with the ball in a position to make something happen the better. I'm very high on the things he's good at, and every time he gets the ball he seems to be able to make something happen.


Yup Yup! Jump on to the Diaw bandwagon now! :biggrin:


----------



## The Matrix Effect (Nov 11, 2005)

I was reluctant at first with Diaw but he's growing on me. 

Maybe Amare could come to practices just to give Boris a word or two of encouragement and advice. The only problem I have with him is his ability to finish strong near the hoop, which can be corrected, and IMO will be because we have the STRONGEST finisher in the league, who will teach him how to go up strong and take a foul. 

With that kind of mentoring, and if he improves on his going to the hoop stronger, Diaw could be a nice option off the pick and roll.


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

^ lol it's hard to picture Amare as a mentor being as young as he is. He'd probably be like "just watch me and do what I do" and posterize someone. "Now you do it."


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Amare isn't quite old enough to be a true mentor yet... but at the same time, Diaw is young enough that he'll soak in whatever he sees enough. Get some experience at actually taking it up strong built up on him, hit the weights, and hope for the best.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

RSP83 said:


> Yup Yup! Jump on to the Diaw bandwagon now! :biggrin:


Sign me up.


----------



## The Matrix Effect (Nov 11, 2005)

undefined_playa said:


> ^ lol it's hard to picture Amare as a mentor being as young as he is. He'd probably be like "just watch me and do what I do" and posterize someone. "Now you do it."


Hey anything helps. Why not? How bad could that be, worst case scenario is that we have three guys who try to dunk on someone every chance they get (Matrix, Amare, and Diaw). :jump:


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Good for Steve, but he needs to hit more shots like everyone has said. It should go up, he's to good of a shooter to be shopoting at 40% when he is getting pretty good looks.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

KidCanada said:


> Good for Steve, but he needs to hit more shots like everyone has said. It should go up, he's to good of a shooter to be shopoting at 40% when he is getting pretty good looks.


It looks to be going up, considering the amount of pressure that Leandro and Boris are taking off of him late in the game, actually being reliable and the like. It's a bad thing when Steve has to be the #1 scoring option in the last 5 minutes of the game, cause everyone knows he'll have it and it's much easier to stop a 6'3, 200 lbs. guy than a 6'10, 250 lbs. guy.


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

RSP83 said:


> Yup Yup! Jump on to the Diaw bandwagon now! :biggrin:


PM sent.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Nash has shot over 50% in two games. 


I expect him to take more 'smarter' shots.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

SunsFan57 said:


> Nash has shot over 50% in two games.
> 
> 
> I expect him to take more 'smarter' shots.


Yeah, I would like to see "smarter" shots as well, along with our big men running the pick-and-roll better and finishing the open jump shot that Nash creates for them.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

jibikao said:


> Well, I would trade this 30/30 for better shooting %. Nash should be 45%+ shooter. He has been shooting horribly.


Or get him to the line 20 times a night.
:biggrin:


----------

